# Portsmouth, OH - F8 FLH Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12225972

SCioto Co DP, F8, Longhaired Girl? Friendly, knows commands








[/img]


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

She is so cute, love her long hair.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

She looks like such a tweetie bird!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer listed


----------

